# Roma: Abraham ufficiale. 90 mln investiti sul mercato.



## admin (17 Agosto 2021)

La Roma ha ufficializzato l'acquisto di Abraham. Al Chelsea andranno circa 45 mln di euro. La Roma è la squadra ha ha investito di gran lunga di più, in Serie A: 90 mln di euro.


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

E loro si sono per davvero rinforzati, non come noi che ne abbiamo spesi 60 per indebolirci


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Agosto 2021)

A quest'ora i sostenitori di Elliot,del payrollerhhh e della sostenibilità che comunque si vantavano di aver speso come nessuno un serie A(senza migliorare l'11 titolare),saranno in lutto.


----------



## David Drills (17 Agosto 2021)

45 milioni per questo qua. Bah!


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A quest'ora i sostenitori di Elliot,del payrollerhhh e della sostenibilità che comunque si vantavano di aver speso come nessuno un serie A(senza migliorare l'11 titolare),saranno in lutto.



Abbiamo speso 60 milioni ma siamo più deboli dello scorso anno e son sicuro che anche loro in fondo la pensano come noi perché è un dato di fatto inequivocabile.
Non si spiegherebbe altrimenti la loro presenza su un foro milanista,a meno di troll suini.


----------



## koti (17 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La Roma ha ufficializzato l'acquisto di Abraham. Al Chelsea andranno circa 45 mln di euro. La Roma è la squadra ha ha investito di gran lunga di più, in Serie A: 90 mln di euro.


Vedremo se vale tutti questi soldi, ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A quest'ora i sostenitori di Elliot,del payrollerhhh e della sostenibilità che comunque si vantavano di aver speso come nessuno un serie A(senza migliorare l'11 titolare),saranno in lutto.


Il punto non è che abbiamo speso 60 milioni e non abbiamo migliorato: il punto è che abbiamo speso 60 milioni e abbiamo PEGGIORATO. Mi riesce difficile trovare nella storia del calcio un caso simile. Cioè, hanno speso 110 miliardi delle vecchie lire e hai una squadra più debole. Una roba inconcepibile, inquietante.


----------



## folletto (17 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Abbiamo speso 60 milioni ma siamo più deboli dello scorso anno e son sicuro che anche loro in fondo la pensano come noi perché è un dato di fatto inequivocabile.
> Non si spiegherebbe altrimenti la loro presenza su un foro milanista,a meno di troll suini.


Anche secondo me oggi siamo un pochino più deboli ma il mercato non è ancora finito e credo / spero ci sarà un upgrade almeno per quanto riguarda il turco anche se ad oggi mi sarei aspettato qualcosa in più dopo la qualificazione in CL (che deve essere ripetuta ad ogni costo).
Per quanto riguarda Abraham mi pare sinceramente una spesa esagerata.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Agosto 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> 45 milioni per questo qua. Bah!





koti ha scritto:


> Vedremo se vale tutti questi soldi, ho i miei dubbi.


Premesso che non lo conosco bene, ma se non si scommette su uno che ha fatto più di 100 gol a 23 anni, su chi bisogna farlo?


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La Roma ha ufficializzato l'acquisto di Abraham. Al Chelsea andranno circa 45 mln di euro. La Roma è la squadra ha ha investito di gran lunga di più, in Serie A: 90 mln di euro.


È pericoloso spendere tutti questi soldi.Ci siamo passati con Piatek e Paquetã.

Acquisto con diritto e un modo perfetto.

Quello che va meno bene e se concedi la ricompra senza guadagnarci nulla.È per favore non tiriamo fuori che lo abbiamo avuto gratis che lo abbiamo sfruttato e cose del genere che viene l'orticaria. Concetto totalmente sbagliato.

Per non parlare del prestito secco.Queste sono porcherie.

L'unico modo per dare un senso a quello che si fa è l'acquisto con diritto, che ti permette di essere padrone del tuo destino.

Molti diranno che a volte devi sottostare a determinate condizioni, che può essere vero, ma in quel caso lasci perdere.

Il caso Tomori è stato gestito in modo impeccabile, questo deve essere il nostro modus operandi.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E loro si sono per davvero rinforzati, non come noi che ne abbiamo spesi 60 per indebolirci



Mah, io tutta sta Roma rafforzata dal mercato non la vedo. Sto Abramo è tutto da scoprire in Serie A.

Il vero colpo lo hanno fatto in panchina, purtroppo.


----------



## princeps (17 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La Roma ha ufficializzato l'acquisto di Abraham. Al Chelsea andranno circa 45 mln di euro. La Roma è la squadra ha ha investito di gran lunga di più, in Serie A: 90 mln di euro.


La Roma si sta rinforzando, questo è un ottimo acquisto, un terzino sinistro di riserva come Vina non ce l'ha nessuno in Italia, inoltre quest'anno hanno Zaniolo e anche un allenatore di grande esperienza


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mah, io tutta sta Roma rafforzata dal mercato non la vedo. Sto Abramo è tutto da scoprire in Serie A.
> 
> Il vero colpo lo hanno fatto in panchina, purtroppo.


L'ho visto giocare, è forte. Lo avrei voluto al Milan. Poi certo, uno può dire che 40 milioni sono troppi, però è forte. Loro come centravanti hanno Mayoral, Abraham e Shoumurodov. Noi due anziani. A destra Zaniolo, noi Saelemakers. A sinistra Leao e Rebic, loro Mkhitaryan e Carles Perez. Pellegrini come sottopunta, noi (ad ora) nessuno. E sospetto che prenderanno ancora un centrocampista.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A quest'ora i sostenitori di Elliot,del payrollerhhh e della sostenibilità che comunque si vantavano di aver speso come nessuno un serie A(senza migliorare l'11 titolare),saranno in lutto.


A conti fatti qualcuno che conta ci deve pur rendere conto perché un conto è la sostenibilità ma altro conto è questo abbattimento dei conti.
E va bene chiedere lo sconto ma scommetti che conto fino a 10 e qualche utente mi richiama per l'affronto? 

Nuovo gergo rossonero.


----------



## Maximo (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Il punto non è che abbiamo speso 60 milioni e non abbiamo migliorato: il punto è che abbiamo speso 60 milioni e abbiamo PEGGIORATO. Mi riesce difficile trovare nella storia del calcio un caso simile. Cioè, hanno speso 110 miliardi delle vecchie lire e hai una squadra più debole. Una roba inconcepibile, inquietante.


Di quei 60 mln quasi la metà sono stati spesi per il riscatto di Tomori. Non credo che il Milan con Musacchio e Duarte fosse più forte in difesa.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È pericoloso spendere tutti questi soldi.Ci siamo passati con Piatek e Paquetã.
> 
> Acquisto con diritto e un modo perfetto.
> 
> ...


Esatto. Nella peggiore delle ipotesi lo rispedisci al mittente e punti su un profilo diverso.

Non capisco perché si disprezze il prestito con diritto, é un operazione che tutti, ma proprio tutti farebbero per ogni giocatore. Hai solo vantaggi. Immagino che il Barca avrebbe voluto farlo per Dembelé o Coutinho, o il Real per Hazard etcc 

Poi chiaro che non si puo vivere solo di prestiti, un po perché alcuni giocatori li prendi ad occhi chiusi, i giovai pure. Io sarei ancora infuriato se oggi a centrocampo ci trovassimo con un quadriennale a Meité.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> L'ho visto giocare, è forte. Lo avrei voluto al Milan. Poi certo, uno può dire che 40 milioni sono troppi, però è forte. Loro come centravanti hanno Mayoral, Abraham e Shoumurodov. Noi due anziani. A destra Zaniolo, noi Saelemakers. A sinistra Leao e Rebic, loro Mkhitaryan e Carles Perez. Pellegrini come sottopunta, noi (ad ora) nessuno. E sospetto che prenderanno ancora un centrocampista.


E' una Roma grande, una Roma da Scudetto.


----------



## princeps (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> L'ho visto giocare, è forte. Lo avrei voluto al Milan. Poi certo, uno può dire che 40 milioni sono troppi, però è forte. Loro come centravanti hanno Mayoral, Abraham e Shoumurodov. Noi due anziani. A destra Zaniolo, noi Saelemakers. A sinistra Leao e Rebic, loro Mkhitaryan e Carles Perez. Pellegrini come sottopunta, noi (ad ora) nessuno. E sospetto che prenderanno ancora un centrocampista.


Sono più forti in tutti i ruoli tranne sulla fascia sinistra, Rebic + Leao sono meglio di Miki + Perez

edit: tra l'altro Perez è un esterno destro non sinistro


----------



## Giangy (17 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La Roma ha ufficializzato l'acquisto di Abraham. Al Chelsea andranno circa 45 mln di euro. La Roma è la squadra ha ha investito di gran lunga di più, in Serie A: 90 mln di euro.


Mi sa tanto che i loro americani non scherzano affatto.


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Agosto 2021)

Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere le reazioni se il Milan avesse preso i due attaccanti che ha comprato la Roma, per €75m poi. A me sembra che il vero rinforzo sia il ritorno di Zaniolo, sul resto ho dei dubbi


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Sono più forti in tutti i ruoli tranne sulla fascia sinistra, Rebic + Leao sono meglio di Miki + Perez


Non lo so, l'armeno ha segnato 15 volte lo scorso anno. Tre gol in meno di Leao e Rebic messi insieme...


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mah, io tutta sta Roma rafforzata dal mercato non la vedo. Sto Abramo è tutto da scoprire in Serie A.
> 
> Il vero colpo lo hanno fatto in panchina, purtroppo.


40 milioni per uno che ha segnato come Lapadula. L avremmo preso noi a quella cifra apriti cielo.


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Di quei 60 mln quasi la metà sono stati spesi per il riscatto di Tomori. Non credo che il Milan con Musacchio e Duarte fosse più forte in difesa.


E' proprio questo il punto: con la politica dei prestiti non vai da nessuna parte


----------



## Pit96 (17 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La Roma ha ufficializzato l'acquisto di Abraham. Al Chelsea andranno circa 45 mln di euro. La Roma è la squadra ha ha investito di gran lunga di più, in Serie A: 90 mln di euro.


Mah, 45 milioni sono tantissimi. Non mi sento di dire che è un buon colpo per rapporto qualità prezzo. 
C'è da dire che però la Roma ce la sta mettendo tutta per rinforzarsi (anche se non capisco come visto che dovremmo essere tutti con l'acqua alla gola). Già prendere Mourinho è un gran segnale. 
E se l'anno scorso sono arrivati ultimi tra le top 7, quest'anno saranno molto più temibili (ricordiamoci che torna Zaniolo, tra l'altro). 
L'anno prossimo saremo noi a dover fare il gran colpo in attacco (Ibra lo dovremo salutare). L'anno scorso ha provato a farlo il Napoli (Osimhen), quest'anno la Roma (entrambe senza CL). Dovremo essere bravi a trovare un attaccante abbastanza giovane ma già pronto per sfondare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Mah, 45 milioni sono tantissimi. Non mi sento di dire che è un buon colpo per rapporto qualità prezzo.
> C'è da dire che però la Roma ce la sta mettendo tutta per rinforzarsi (anche se non capisco come visto che dovremmo essere tutti con l'acqua alla gola). Già prendere Mourinho è un gran segnale.
> E se l'anno scorso sono arrivati ultimi tra le top 7, quest'anno saranno molto più temibili (ricordiamoci che torna Zaniolo, tra l'altro).
> L'anno prossimo saremo noi a dover fare il gran colpo in attacco (Ibra lo dovremo salutare). L'anno scorso ha provato a farlo il Napoli (Osimhen), quest'anno la Roma (entrambe senza CL). Dovremo essere bravi a trovare un attaccante abbastanza giovane ma già pronto per sfondare.


Già


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo il punto: con la politica dei prestiti non vai da nessuna parte


Meglio pagare subito tutto cash come Ansietà e Piatek ? Stai trollando dai..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Agosto 2021)

Ragazzi ma tutte le proprietà investono tanti soldi al primo anno.

Elliott appena arrivato cacciò 35 milioni per Caldara, 10 per Higuain, 13 per Laxalt, 28 per Castillejo, 35 per Piatek e 40 per Paquetà.

Sono stati buttati nel cesso, ma intanto li hanno spesi.

Anche Commisso spese un centello nel suo primo anno.

Poi se dobbiamo temere la potenza di Friskies alzo le mani.


----------



## uolfetto (17 Agosto 2021)

L'avevo scritto proprio stamattina, è tutto relativo. Alla Roma è uscito Dzeko che costava 15 l'anno ed è entrato Abraham che tra cartellino e ingaggio costa la stessa cifra anzi forse un pelo meno. Altrimenti è uguale a dire che noi stiamo investendo perchè abbiamo speso per Tomoori ecc. quando in realtà al momento attuale abbiamo tagliato di ulteriori 10 milioni rispetto alla scorsa stagione.


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Già


Eccone un altro che "siccome abbiamo speso male" allora meglio non spendere. Come dire "siccome non sai portare la macchina allora togliamo lo sterzo". Logica aristotelica, non c'è che dire :-D


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Meglio pagare subito tutto cash come Ansietà e Piatek ? Stai trollando dai..


Puoi prendere anche Lukaku e Omsimeh con i cash...


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non lo so, l'armeno ha segnato 15 volte lo scorso anno. Tre gol in meno di Leao e Rebic messi insieme...





princeps ha scritto:


> Sono più forti in tutti i ruoli tranne sulla fascia sinistra, Rebic + Leao sono meglio di Miki + Perez
> 
> edit: tra l'altro Perez è un esterno destro non sinistro


Si certo, ora la Roma é più forte del Milan che le é arrivato davanti di 17 punti. Abrahm, Vina e Shomurodov le faranno fare 20 punti in più...

Patricio meglio di Maignan, Kumbulla-Mancini meglio di Tomori-Kjear, Theo peggio di Spinazola e Karsdorp é sicuramente meglio di Calabria.Villar e Veretout valgono Kessie-Bennacer, ed Abraham vale Ibra.

Paradossalmente Mikitarian é meglio di Rebic, se regge fisicamente, e Zaniolo sicuramente meglio di chiunque abbiamo li davanti, ma vediamo l'effetto dei due crociati.

Un po' di equilibrio per favore.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Esatto. Nella peggiore delle ipotesi lo rispedisci al mittente e punti su un profilo diverso.
> 
> Non capisco perché si disprezze il prestito con diritto, é un operazione che tutti, ma proprio tutti farebbero per ogni giocatore. Hai solo vantaggi. Immagino che il Barca avrebbe voluto farlo per Dembelé o Coutinho, o il Real per Hazard etcc
> 
> Poi chiaro che non si puo vivere solo di prestiti, un po perché alcuni giocatori li prendi ad occhi chiusi, i giovai pure. Io sarei ancora infuriato se oggi a centrocampo ci trovassimo con un quadriennale a Meité.


Prestito con diritto è il miglior modo. 
E come se quello che vorresti comprare te lo fanno provare.
Se ti va lo prendi altrimenti lo lasci stare.

Però non ci devono essere le altre condizioni , altrimenti diventa un boomerang


----------



## princeps (17 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si certo, ora la Roma é più forte del Milan che le é arrivato davanti di 17 punti. Abrahm, Vina e Shomurodov le faranno fare 20 punti in più...
> 
> Patricio meglio di Maignan, Kumbulla-Mancini meglio di Tomori-Kjear, Theo peggio di Spinazola e Karsdorp é sicuramente meglio di Calabria.Villar e Veretout valgono Kessie-Bennacer, ed Abraham vale Ibra.
> 
> ...


Intendevo dire che sono più forti in tutti i ruoli offensivi non in generale


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si certo, ora la Roma é più forte del Milan che le é arrivato davanti di 17 punti. Abrahm, Vina e Shomurodov le faranno fare 20 punti in più...
> 
> Patricio meglio di Maignan, Kumbulla-Mancini meglio di Tomori-Kjear, Theo peggio di Spinazola e Karsdorp é sicuramente meglio di Calabria.Villar e Veretout valgono Kessie-Bennacer, ed Abraham vale Ibra.
> 
> ...


La Roma è arrivata sotto perchè era nel mezzo di un cambio di proprietà, con dirigenti dimissionati, un allenatore di fatto esonerato e giocatori demotivati, metà dei quali non sapeva se la futura società li avrebbe riconfermati. E senza Zaniolo.


----------



## Gas (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Il punto non è che abbiamo speso 60 milioni e non abbiamo migliorato: il punto è che abbiamo speso 60 milioni e abbiamo PEGGIORATO. Mi riesce difficile trovare nella storia del calcio un caso simile. Cioè, hanno speso 110 miliardi delle vecchie lire e hai una squadra più debole. Una roba inconcepibile, inquietante.


Questo è figlio del fatto che abbiamo speso per giocatori che avevamo già in rosa: Tomori e Tonali.
Abbiamo dovuto spendere perchè non li avevamo pagati prima.
E' per questo che mi infastidisco quando qualcuno spaccia la cosa come soldi spesi per una bella campagna acquisti. Erano già in rosa cavolo! Ok, non li avevamo pagati e vanno comprati, mi sta bene, ma almeno fra noi tifosi non conteggiamo i soldi come spesi per la campagna acquisti di questa stagione.
Di novità ci sono:
- Maignan: 13 ML (Titolare)
- Ballo Touré: 5 ML (Panchinaro)
- Giroud: 1 ML (Alternativa)

Totale 19 ML, punto.


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Questo è figlio del fatto che abbiamo speso per giocatori che avevamo già in rosa: Tomori e Tonali.
> Abbiamo dovuto spendere perchè non li avevamo pagati prima.
> E' per questo che mi infastidisco quando qualcuno spaccia la cosa come soldi spesi per una bella campagna acquisti. Erano già in rosa cavolo! Ok, non li avevamo pagati e vanno comprati, mi sta bene, ma almeno fra noi tifosi non conteggiamo i soldi come spesi per la campagna acquisti di questa stagione.
> Di novità ci sono:
> ...


Purtroppo con la politica dei prestiti sei sempre a riconcorrere. Tra poco arriveranno a spacciare come nuovi acquisti persino i rinnovi di contratto, visto che non riescono a chiuderne uno manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Agosto 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Intendevo dire che sono più forti in tutti i ruoli offensivi non in generale


Allora ci puo stare  , avevo capito male.

Comunque il calcio non é solo fatto di singoli, li davanti quando la differenza é poca come tra il Milan e la Roma é il contorno a fare la differenza. Se non hai chi ti copre, chi ti difende, chi ti fa il passaggio o le incursioni alla Theo diventa più dura. Insomma c'é da considerare il collettivo e non il singolo in questi casi.

Poi chi conosce il gioco di Mourniho sa più o meno cosa ne caverà fuori, io penso che non faranno una grande stagione ed il loro grande limite sarà il portoghese. Se dovessero avere Zaniolo out allora non so se si qualificano alla Conference. A me lidea di Fonseca piaceva parecchio, lo hanno fatto fuori e vedrai che lo rimpiangeranno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Questo è figlio del fatto che abbiamo speso per giocatori che avevamo già in rosa: Tomori e Tonali.
> Abbiamo dovuto spendere perchè non li avevamo pagati prima.
> E' per questo che mi infastidisco quando qualcuno spaccia la cosa come soldi spesi per una bella campagna acquisti. Erano già in rosa cavolo! Ok, non li avevamo pagati e vanno comprati, mi sta bene, ma almeno fra noi tifosi non conteggiamo i soldi come spesi per la campagna acquisti di questa stagione.
> Di novità ci sono:
> ...


Si ma Gas ma che discorso è ? Se non li pagavi ( ora ) non erano tuoi. I soldi li hanno tirati fuori eccome per i giocatori.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si certo, ora la Roma é più forte del Milan che le é arrivato davanti di 17 punti. Abrahm, Vina e Shomurodov le faranno fare 20 punti in più...
> 
> Patricio meglio di Maignan, Kumbulla-Mancini meglio di Tomori-Kjear, Theo peggio di Spinazola e Karsdorp é sicuramente meglio di Calabria.Villar e Veretout valgono Kessie-Bennacer, ed Abraham vale Ibra.
> 
> ...



Che poi, mi chiedo:

Ma se sono così forti, perché sono arrivati settimi e sono stati umiliati in EL dal Manchester United?


----------



## Gas (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con la politica dei prestiti sei sempre a riconcorrere. Tra poco arriveranno a spacciare come nuovi acquisti persino i rinnovi di contratto, visto che non riescono a chiuderne uno manco per sbaglio.


Ma a me la politica dei prestiti va benissimo. A me quel che da fastidio sono i tifosi che anche qui sul forum ti dicono gongolanti che abbiamo speso millemila milioni di euro, come se avessimo fatto una campagna acquisti spaziale. No cari, se abbiamo speso per Tomori oggi è perché non avevamo speso ieri, e ripeto che mi va bene, ma almeno fra noi tifosi non conteggiamo la spesa per questi.

Mi da fastidio pure quando rispondono "Ma Tomori è arrivato a Gennaio, ora c'è da subito, ci siamo rinforzati" che mi viene quasi da rispondere che i fatti dicono che da inizio campionato a gennaio senza Tomori eravamo primi, dopo l'arrivo di Tomori siamo arrivati secondi. Oh, non fraintendete, non sto dicendo che per me Tomori è scarso.


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma Gas ma che discorso è ? Se non li pagavi ( ora ) non erano tuoi. I soldi li hanno tirati fuori eccome per i giocatori.


Sì, i soldi del monopoli


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2021)

Ci stanno provando e non sarà semplice, non provarci in questa serie A avrebbe voluto dire sesto posto tranquillo invece così cercheranno di scompigliare un po' le carte ben sapendo che Inter, Lazio e Napoli non saranno così martellanti o lontane dal loro livello.
Il Milan secondo me è molto più avanti perché gli Abraham li ha presi già qualche anno fa, ha costruito un'ossatura importante e come valori è molto più avanti di questa Roma nonostante quei 2 buchi sulla trequarti che in società non vogliono proprio chiudere.
La Roma non ha leader, ha tanti talenti, si deve ancora scoprire, il Milan paradossalmente ne ha pure troppi tanto che un mr nobody come il capitone è effettivamente dietro a: Kjaer, Calabria, Ibra, Kessie e se aspettiamo un altro anno pure Theo, questo fa la differenza.
Comunque voglio capire come si chiuderà il nostro mercato perché sarebbe un delitto non cercare di migliorare la rosa con giocatori magari in uscita come Isco o simili giusto per far tremare qualcuno ai piani alti, anche con Berardi, IMO, saremmo da scudetto con tutti sani.


----------



## folletto (17 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mah, io tutta sta Roma rafforzata dal mercato non la vedo. Sto Abramo è tutto da scoprire in Serie A.
> 
> Il vero colpo lo hanno fatto in panchina, purtroppo.


Anche il presunto Special One ultimamente non è che abbia fatto faville


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sì, i soldi del monopoli


In che senso ? Ora mettiamo in discussione che non sono stati investiti soldi su Tomori e Tonali ?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Agosto 2021)

Fantastico: se io prendo un giocatore in prestito con diritto di riscatto, e lo riscatto nella stagione successiva, *I SOLDI NON SONO MAI STATI SPESI. *

Vado a comprare una casa. Se la compro adesso ma la pago tra un anno, non ho speso nulla.


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In che senso ? Ora mettiamo in discussione che non sono stati investiti soldi su Tomori e Tonali ?


Prendi giocatori in prestito, perdi giocatori a zero, qualcuno lo dovrai pur comprare, altrimenti chi va in campo? Io e te? Fai passare il minimo sindacale come chissà quale operazione di mercato, ma per favore :-D


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Agosto 2021)

era scontato, già con l'arrivo di mourinho si sapeva che avrebbero speso almeno 100 milioni. Sono a 90 e secondo me ancora deve arrivare un centrocampista da 15-20 (koopmeiners?).
La Roma quest'anno è da tenere in grande considerazione per la zona champions, cosi come noi, l'inter, la juve, l'Atlanta e il napoli.
Unica un passo dietro considero ad oggi la lazio.
Occhio che quest'anno una big ci lascia le penne in zona champions, occhio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 40 milioni per uno che ha segnato come Lapadula. L avremmo preso noi a quella cifra apriti cielo.


Può piacere o meno Abraham ma paragonare i gol segnati da un attaccante di 23 anni a quelli siglati da uno di 31 non ha molto senso. Oltretutto la media gol al minuto è differente. Si può disquisire se oggi valga o meno 40 milioni, ma loro hanno ritenuto di investirci sopra questa cifra.


----------



## Dexter (17 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Puoi prendere anche Lukaku e Omsimeh con i cash...


 non dirlo ad alta voce.
Noi siamo i più furbi. Prestito così valutiamo per bene. Scemi tutti gli altri che acquistano i cartellini


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Fantastico: se io prendo un giocatore in prestito con diritto di riscatto, e lo riscatto nella stagione successiva, *I SOLDI NON SONO MAI STATI SPESI. *
> 
> Vado a comprare una casa. Se la compro adesso ma la pago tra un anno, non ho speso nulla.


Se vuoi puoi comprare Lukaku e Hakimi con i pagherò, poi vinci lo scudettino senza pagare anche i compagni (stipendi) prima di fare una super vendita finale, trionfante, in cui l'Inter ne esce addirittura rinforzata e sicura contender per il titolo finale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ci stanno provando e non sarà semplice, non provarci in questa serie A avrebbe voluto dire sesto posto tranquillo invece così cercheranno di scompigliare un po' le carte ben sapendo che Inter, Lazio e Napoli non saranno così martellanti o lontane dal loro livello.
> Il Milan secondo me è molto più avanti perché gli Abraham li ha presi già qualche anno fa, ha costruito un'ossatura importante e come valori è molto più avanti di questa Roma nonostante quei 2 buchi sulla trequarti che in società non vogliono proprio chiudere.
> La Roma non ha leader, ha tanti talenti, si deve ancora scoprire, il Milan paradossalmente ne ha pure troppi tanto che un mr nobody come il capitone è effettivamente dietro a: Kjaer, Calabria, Ibra, Kessie e se aspettiamo un altro anno pure Theo, questo fa la differenza.
> Comunque voglio capire come si chiuderà il nostro mercato perché sarebbe un delitto non cercare di migliorare la rosa con giocatori magari in uscita come Isco o simili giusto per far tremare qualcuno ai piani alti, anche con Berardi, IMO, saremmo da scudetto con tutti sani.



sarebbe un peccato sì non chiudere con uno sforzo questo mercato. Un paio di colpi sulla trequarti e veramente potremmo fare la differenza. A dispetto dello scetticismo comprensibile dei tifosi milanisti del Milan, penso che siamo una squadra forte e che si sta consolidando nei valori. Ma mancano un pò di gol e dribbling sulla trequarti. Un Vlasic - Bailey (Zyech difficile) per chiudere in bellezza. Porterebbero 10 gol ciascuno e tanta superiorità numerica. Ho sparato due nomi a caso, ma la società DEVE fare uno sforzo. Due innesti giusti e siamo top in Italia


----------



## koti (17 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Premesso che non lo conosco bene, ma se non si scommette su uno che ha fatto più di 100 gol a 23 anni, su chi bisogna farlo?


Vabbè, in Championship. Ad oggi mi sembra un buon attaccante ma non sono sicuro sia un upgrade rispetto a Dzeko. Al Chelsea stava dietro Werner e Giroud nelle gerarchie.

Vero che la serie A è un campionato ridicolo, magari qua farà molto meglio.


----------



## Gas (17 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma Gas ma che discorso è ? Se non li pagavi ( ora ) non erano tuoi. I soldi li hanno tirati fuori eccome per i giocatori.


Lollo che discorso è pure il tuo allora. Se li pagavi prima erano già tuoi, potrei rispondenti.

Se come politica societaria si è deciso di fare forte uso dei prestiti e valutare bene i giocatori prima di investire... BENISSIMO, mi piace, approvo, sono d'accordo!
Questo porta un meccanismo per il quale quando prendiamo un giocatore non lo paghiamo quella stagione ma lo pagheremo nella stagione del riscatto. A gennaio scorso abbiamo speso ZERO, allora se oggi conti i soldi spesi per Tonali e Tomori, a gennaio scorso avresti dovuto fare fuoco e fiamme perché eravamo dei pezzenti, per coerenza.
Ma il giusto sta nel mezzo, l'anno scorso abbiamo spostato due spese della rosa della stagione passata su questa stagione.
Io dico solo che da tifosi se vogliamo proprio gongolare per le spese sul mercato, almeno che siano per giocatori nuovi. Per Tomori e Tonali abbiamo gongolato l'anno scorso, poi con soddisfazione li abbiamo confermati.


Per fare un discorso estremo per dare ulteriormente l'idea del perché non mi sembra giusto sbandierare i soldi spesi per giocatori che erano già in rosa... mettiamo il caso che saltasse fuori la notizia che, per via di accordi precedenti, il Milan avesse concordato di pagare Kessié e Conti ad Agosto 2021 e pure Biglia non è ancora stato pagato alla Lazio.
Agosto 2021: Milan paga 50 ML all'Atalanta per Kessié e Conti e 20 alla Lazio per Biglia. Grandissima campagna acquisti estiva del Milan! 
No, erano già qui, semplicemente non li avevamo pagati.
Io se valuto le spese e valuto per nuovi innesti, per quelli che avevamo già le ho valutate quando sono arrivati e riconfermate al riscatto, tutto qui.


----------



## Gas (17 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma Gas ma che discorso è ? Se non li pagavi ( ora ) non erano tuoi. I soldi li hanno tirati fuori eccome per i giocatori.


Ah, per la cronaca, che i soldi non li abbiano tirati fuori non l'ho mai detto.
Io contesto lo sbandierare le spese fatte per giocatori in rosa come se fosse una gigantesca campagna acquisti di rinforzo rispetto alla stagione precedente. Facciamo solo finta di aver pagato quei soldi quando sono arrivati...
Ora abbiamo di nuovo Maignan (13), Touré (5) e Giroud (1).


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sarebbe un peccato sì non chiudere con uno sforzo questo mercato. Un paio di colpi sulla trequarti e veramente potremmo fare la differenza. A dispetto dello scetticismo comprensibile dei *tifosi milanisti del Milan,* penso che siamo una squadra forte e che si sta consolidando nei valori. Ma mancano un pò di gol e dribbling sulla trequarti. Un Vlasic - Bailey (Zyech difficile) per chiudere in bellezza. Porterebbero 10 gol ciascuno e tanta superiorità numerica. Ho sparato due nomi a caso, ma la società DEVE fare uno sforzo. Due innesti giusti e siamo top in Italia


Hai fatto bene a specificare, perchè qui dentro ci sono i tifosi del Milan e i tifosi della proprietà. Sono due entità diverse.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2021)

@Gas tanti discorsi, alla fine ciò che molti non hanno capito è che noi in questa situazione non ci eravamo da secoli, anche noi ogni anno andavamo a comprare l'Abraham di turno spendendo 35-40 mln, rifacevamo sempre mezza squadra, adesso che dobbiamo semplicemente puntellare andiamo a guardare l'esborso per i prestiti? ma chissene frega, se sei il Milan i giocatori migliori li tieni e ti metti nelle condizioni migliori per non perderli, Donnarumma lo abbiamo perso nel 2017 quando eravamo davvero a pezzi, ora con la pandemia che ci è venuta in aiuto siamo ad un punto in cui sarebbe però deleterio non provare a rinforzare la squadra dove ne ha più bisogno visto soprattutto il mercato di vacche magre che stiamo vivendo.
Gli altri stanno provando a tornare in Champions senza gli introiti della Champs, non sono al nostro livello e si prendono un rischio, non facilitiamogli la vita pensando di essere lontanissimi però perché ci mettiamo un attimo a tornare indietro di 3 anni.
Non buttiamo queste ultime 2 settimane di mercato, prendiamo Adli, Florenzi e 2 cc offensivi seri, il mercato adesso si movimenterà un po' ma non scaviamoci la fossa da soli per il solito risparmio totale che va bene quando hai meno introiti e meno ambizioni, adesso il Milan ha più introiti sicuri e più ambizione, se non rispetta questo allora ok, prendiamoli tutti in prestito e sgraviamo ancora ma è il rischio più grande che possiamo correre, accontentari di viaggiare piatti come nel 2019, con le stesse ambizioni e con lo stesso modus operandi.
Deve scattare qualcosa.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Agosto 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Anche il presunto Special One ultimamente non è che abbia fatto faville


Imbarazzante al Tottenham. Si sono più che pentiti di averlo chiamato.

Chelsea:
2015/2016: 11 punti nelle prime 12 giornate, 9 perse nell prime 16 partite. *Esonerato*.

United:
2016/2017: sesto in Premier, con lo United si qualifica dopo aver vinto l'EL, con squadra 3 volte superiore alle avversarie.
2017/2018: 7 partite vinte dopo le prime 17 partite. *Esonerato* con lo Unitd a -19 dal primo posto.

Tottenham:
2019/2010: subentra a Pochettino, arriva sesto. EL.
2020/2021: eliminato dall'EL dalla Dinamo Zagabria ai sedicesimi. In PL era fuori dalla dai primi 7 posti. *Esonerato*.

Roma:
2021/2022: ?

Secondo me partirà bene, ma il fuoco si é spento, non più credibile neanche per lui il personaggio del tutti contro. Senza contare il non gioco.


----------



## davoreb (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Il punto non è che abbiamo speso 60 milioni e non abbiamo migliorato: il punto è che abbiamo speso 60 milioni e abbiamo PEGGIORATO. Mi riesce difficile trovare nella storia del calcio un caso simile. Cioè, hanno speso 110 miliardi delle vecchie lire e hai una squadra più debole. Una roba inconcepibile, inquietante.


Questa storia dei 60 milioni è ridicola. Tomori che era in prestito è già metà dei 60, è ovvio che non sei migliorato, c'era già!

Con Maignan hai speso 15 milioni però a bilancio tra cartellino ed ingaggio spendi meno del *vecchio* contratto di Donnarumma quindi un altra spesa finta.

Tonali era gia tuo l'anno scorso ed ancora a bilancio tra cartellino ed ingaggio spendi meno dell'anno scorso.

Ed ecco qua i famosi 60 milioni. 

Ad oggi, esattamente come l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto un mercato low cost cercando di rimanere competitivi prendendo giocatori a buon prezzo, speriamo in qualche altro buon acquisto.


----------



## sette (17 Agosto 2021)

Maldini non si vergogna? Mandasse Massara a prendere uno che costa 70, così gli facciamo vedere chi ha più soldi. TIE!


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Questa storia dei 60 milioni è ridicola. Tomori che era in prestito è già metà dei 60, è ovvio che non sei migliorato, c'era già!
> 
> Con Maignan hai speso 15 milioni però a bilancio tra cartellino ed ingaggio spendi meno del *vecchio* contratto di Donnarumma quindi un altra spesa finta.
> 
> ...


Questo post è un atto d'accusa fortissimo alla proprietà, peccato non te ne sia nemmeno accorto


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Hai fatto bene a specificare, perchè qui dentro ci sono i tifosi del Milan e i tifosi della proprietà. Sono due entità diverse.


Ma smettila, chi non la pensa come te non é necessariamente pro società. Io di critiche negli ultimi 8 anni non me le sono mai fatte mancare. Ho criticato ogni signola mossa fino a 2 anni fa, quando i profili sono cambiati dai soliti dinosauri ho cominciato ad apprezzare il lavoro, ed i risultati si sono visti. Ho criticato Giampaolo, ho criticato Pioli per poi ricredermi, ho criticato Mirabelli, ho lodato Boban-Maldini.

Per la prima volta da 13 anni vedo un progetto serio, giovani, idea di gioco, gruppo di giocatori che si intendono bene.

Qui si dimentica da dove si viene:

2013/2014: ottavo posto.
2014/2015: decimo posto.
2015/2016: settimo posto.
2016/2017: sesto posto.
2017/2018: sesto posto. ALL-IN sul mercato.
2018/2019: quinto posto. ALL-IN sul mercato.
2019/2020: sesto posto.
2020/2021: secondo posto.

Che poi non leggi spesso, molti di quelli che definisci pro-società non difendono a spada tratta, anzi come me tanti altri non fanno mancare le critiche quando dovute. Mandzukic e Meité erano visti colpi scudetto, criticati da me dal primo giorno come da altri. Poi il mercato non é per nulla finito, mancano molte lacune ed al 31 agosto tirero' le somme. Per ora non sono soddisfatto. Ritengo comunque che la proprietà stia agendo bene viste le disponibilità ed il fatturato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Abbiamo speso 60 milioni ma siamo più deboli dello scorso anno e son sicuro che anche loro in fondo la pensano come noi perché è un dato di fatto inequivocabile.
> Non si spiegherebbe altrimenti la loro presenza su un foro milanista,a meno di troll suini.


non credo che il milan sia più debole, ma nemmeno più forte. siamo li.
però potremmo comunque fare meglio o peggio dell'anno scorso perchè la stagione gira su delle piccolezze.


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma smettila, chi non la pensa come te *non é necessariamente pro società*. Io di critiche negli ultimi 8 anni non me le sono mai fatte mancare. Ho criticato ogni signola mossa fino a 2 anni fa, quando i profili sono cambiati dai soliti dinosauri ho cominciato ad apprezzare il lavoro, ed i risultati si sono visti. Ho criticato Giampaolo, ho criticato Pioli per poi ricredermi, ho criticato Mirabelli, ho lodato Boban-Maldini.
> 
> Per la prima volta da 13 anni vedo un progetto serio, giovani, idea di gioco, gruppo di giocatori che si intendono bene.
> 
> ...


Coma mai ti sei sentito chiamato in causa?


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Agosto 2021)

sette ha scritto:


> Maldini non si vergogna? Mandasse Massara a prendere uno che costa 70, così gli facciamo vedere chi ha più soldi. TIE!


Ce l' abbiamo più lungo noi, TIE


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Coma mai ti sei sentito chiamato in causa?


Beh certo, era ovvio che il tuo bersaglio era chiunque non vedesse tutto marcio come te. Se etichetti con tifoso della società chi ha un pensiero diverso, che non hai neanche approfondito, allora non so che dirti.

Poi dalla tua risposta non penso tu abbia letto il mio messagio.


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo che il milan sia più debole, ma nemmeno più forte. siamo li.
> però potremmo comunque fare meglio o peggio dell'anno scorso perchè la stagione gira su delle piccolezze.


Io penso siamo più deboli per una serie di motivi:
- dollarman al momento migliore di Maignan
- abbiamo perso Chala e ad oggi non abbiamo sostituito
- Abbiamo si Giroud ma anche Ibra con un anno in più
- Non credo avremo gli stessi rigori dello scorso anno
- le altre (tranne l'Inter) hanno tutte preso un allenatore Big.

Di certo con il trequartista e l'ala destra forte sarebbero sicuramente cambiate le cose fattostà...


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh certo, era ovvio che il tuo bersaglio era chiunque non vedesse tutto marcio come te. Se etichetti con tifoso della società chi ha un pensiero diverso, che non hai neanche approfondito, allora non so che dirti.
> 
> Poi dalla tua risposta non penso tu abbia letto il mio messagio.


Sì, ma il mio post era generico, non era necessario rispondere. Come si dice: la prima gallina che canta è quella che ha fatto l'uovo. Poi uno può essere benissimo tifoso della proprietà prima di essere tifoso del Milan, mica è vietato, basta dirlo.


----------



## Djici (17 Agosto 2021)

Comunque questa cosa di confrontare i soldi spesi per sapere chi si e migliorato di piu e ridicola.
Se domani il Milan vende Tatarusanu, anzi, lo regala proprio e poi compra a 100 mln il cugino scarso di Esajas e lo mette a fare la riserva di Maignan, avremo speso piu di tutti MA NON CI SAREMO RINFORZATI.

Per sapere chi si e rinforzato bisogna SOLO guardare la rosa attuale, segnare i nomi di quelli che sono partiti e quelli che sono arrivati.
Questo e il bilancio TECNICO della campagna di "rinforzamento".
E cosi sfido qualsiasi persona onesta a dire che ci siamo rinfozati.

Inoltre, facendo un analisi piu dettagliata che il solo confronto tra le rose delle due stagioni, ti rendi conto che il nostro punto debole era l'attaco/trequarti.
PIOLI, l'allenatore della squadra, l'ha detto chiaramente che mancano giocatori capaci di creare superiorita numerica davanti contro le squadre chiuse.
Ma vi rendete conto? Quante volte e successo che un allenatore si sia sbilanciato cosi?
Di solito dicono sempre le solite fesserie "mercato concordato", "il ds mi consulta spesso e sa di cosa ha bisogno..." altre frasi cosi.
Questa volta l'ha detto CHIARAMENTE.
Ha bisogno di ALMENO 1 elemento capace di scardinare le difese.
Ma proprio minimo 1 elemento.

E ora dove sta quel giocatore INVOCATO da l'allenatore?

Oh poi magari tra 2 giorni ne prendiamo 2.
Le critiche valgono per il momento attuale... in una situazione dinamica.
Tutto puo cambiare. Possiamo prendere Vlasic + Ziyech... come potremmo non rinnovare a Kessie e vendere Theo...

Pero quando ti mancano 2 titolari a pochi giorni del inizio del campionato non e mai buon segno.

Ah sia chiaro che a me frega zero prendere giocatori in prestito con diritto di riscatto.
Se domani mi portano giocatori FORTI a me va benissimo.
La cosa che si contesta a questa proprieta e che eliminiamo direttamente qualsiasi giocatore non si possa prendere in quelle condizioni perche non vogliono spendere senza essere sicuri.
Il problema e che spesso ti perdi tanti giocatori interessantissimi solo per quello.
Questo non mi piace.
Ma poi domani Maldini puo arrivare con Casemiro e Pogba in prestito con diritto... a me va benissimo.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (17 Agosto 2021)

Ma veramente c'è da stare a rosicare se la Roma spende 90 milioni? Noi non li abbiamo, inutile stare a piangersi addosso, la nostra proprietà é come se fosse un software inanimato quindi non ti aiuta, i loro invece sono appena arrivati e ci provano, buon per loro.
Noi da quella fase ci siamo passati, per ben due volte, con Fassone e Mirabelli e prima ancora quando facemmo la campagna acquisti di Bacca, Romagnoli e Bertolacci, spendendo un centinaio di milioni cosi dal nulla e poi ci siamo ritrovati peggio di prima pieni zeppi di bidoni.
Vedremo che fanno loro, noi ora siamo nella fase delle nozze coi fichi secchi e i prestiti e le operazioni fantasiose, quindi inutile illudersi ma anzi apprezzare che almeno la competenza dei nostri dirigenti (loro si da elogiare) ci sta facendo dignitosamente stare a galla nonostante tutto.

Ps: E pensare che quella estate nonostante i soldi venimmo umiliati brutalmente da Fassone per Kondogbia, e nonostante poi si rivelò un cesso disumano, riuscimmo a fare perfino peggio prendendo Bertolacci...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma smettila, chi non la pensa come te non é necessariamente pro società. Io di critiche negli ultimi 8 anni non me le sono mai fatte mancare. Ho criticato ogni signola mossa fino a 2 anni fa, quando i profili sono cambiati dai soliti dinosauri ho cominciato ad apprezzare il lavoro, ed i risultati si sono visti. Ho criticato Giampaolo, ho criticato Pioli per poi ricredermi, ho criticato Mirabelli, ho lodato Boban-Maldini.
> 
> Per la prima volta da 13 anni vedo un progetto serio, giovani, idea di gioco, gruppo di giocatori che si intendono bene.
> 
> ...


Quando uno trolla è inutile aprire un contraddittorio. Poi fate vobis.


----------



## davoreb (17 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Questo post è un atto d'accusa fortissimo alla proprietà, peccato non te ne sia nemmeno accorto



semplicemente ho preso atto da anni che questa proprietà non farà chissa che mercato ma sta sistemando il bilancio, accusare la dirigenza di aver "sprecato" 60 milioni è ridicolo


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Comunque questa cosa di confrontare i soldi spesi per sapere chi si e migliorato di piu e ridicola.
> Se domani il Milan vende Tatarusanu, anzi, lo regala proprio e poi compra a 100 mln il cugino scarso di Esajas e lo mette a fare la riserva di Maignan, avremo speso piu di tutti MA NON CI SAREMO RINFORZATI.
> 
> Per sapere chi si e rinforzato bisogna SOLO guardare la rosa attuale, segnare i nomi di quelli che sono partiti e quelli che sono arrivati.
> ...


Ma la cosa assurda sai qual è? Abbiamo perso il turco a fine giugno e da allora non abbiamo preso ancora nessuno. Ora, tu società sai che il trequartista è fondamentale per il gioco di Pioli, che infatti ti aveva "scongiurato" di non lasciar andare via il turco, e tu società che fai? Arrivi al 15 di agosto senza l'elemento cardine per quel tipo di modulo. Bella programmazione. Adesso, quando e se arriverà, dovrai inserirlo, e chissà quando ti tornerà buono. Roba da matti.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La Roma ha ufficializzato l'acquisto di Abraham. Al Chelsea andranno circa 45 mln di euro. La Roma è la squadra ha ha investito di gran lunga di più, in Serie A: 90 mln di euro.


Hanno speso 90 mln ma siamo ancora superiori, questo la dice lunga. Girano con una difesa ed una metacampo da mani dei capelli. Poi vediamo l’apporto da super mega top team di Abraham e dell’uzbeko.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io penso siamo più deboli per una serie di motivi:
> - dollarman al momento migliore di Maignan
> - abbiamo perso Chala e ad oggi non abbiamo sostituito
> - Abbiamo si Giroud ma anche Ibra con un anno in più
> ...


1 dollarman non è meglio di maignan vedrai
2 si
3 ibra è un'incognita, se non giocherà tipo da novembre in poi sarà durissima
4 quello non c'entra con la forza ma ovviamente hai ragione
5 anche questo non c'entra con la forza nostra

aggiungo che quest'anno dobbiam fare la cl e porterà via tante energie, aggiungo la situazione kessie...


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Agosto 2021)

Vediamo quante pagine raggiunge questa discussione


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A conti fatti qualcuno che conta ci deve pur rendere conto perché un conto è la sostenibilità ma altro conto è questo abbattimento dei conti.
> E va bene chiedere lo sconto ma scommetti che conto fino a 10 e qualche utente mi richiama per l'affronto?
> 
> Nuovo gergo rossonero.


Ovvio che ti richiameranno per l'affronto,a volte penso che ad alcuni qua dentro andrebbe bene pure se Elliot e dirigenza ci mandassero in serie B e non leggeresti critiche all'operato.


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 1 dollarman non è meglio di maignan vedrai
> 2 si
> 3 ibra è un'incognita, se non giocherà tipo da novembre in poi sarà durissima
> 4 quello non c'entra con la forza ma ovviamente hai ragione
> ...


Se gli altri migliorano e noi rimaniamo gli stessi ovviamente ci indeboliamo.Poi è chiaro dovessimo ripetere il campionato fatto tra Febbraio e Dicembre vinceremmo lo scudetto a mani basse,ma ad oggi,almeno sulla carta,non vedo il Milan nelle prime 4 posizioni.


----------



## Route66 (17 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hanno speso 90 mln ma siamo ancora superiori, questo la dice lunga. Girano con una difesa ed una metacampo da mani dei capelli. Poi vediamo l’apporto da super mega top team di Abraham e dell’uzbeko.


Ieri sera il ritornato più splendido e biondo che mai, dopo il tragico finale di stagione della sua Roma, inviato Sky da Trigoria chiudeva il suo servizio dopo aver elencato tutto tronfio i 90 mln di acquisti con una frase tipo...."questi 90 mln sono stati spesi in completo accordo tra la dirigenza e l'allenatore all'insegna della SOSTENIBILITÀ ".....
Cioè mi metti 90 mln, Mourino e SOSTENIBILITÀ nella stessa frase....che dovunque è passato lo special one ha lasciato macerie e debiti....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Agosto 2021)

Io aggiungerei alla discussione..
La rosa sulla carta 
Perché prima di dire se migliore o peggiore, bisogna vedere la prova del 9 che grazie a Dio è sempre il campo ! poi scusate.. cosa pregavate a fare se riconfermare tomori e tonali non equivale ad rafforzare la squadra??


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se vuoi puoi comprare Lukaku e Hakimi con i pagherò, poi vinci lo scudettino senza pagare anche i compagni (stipendi) prima di fare una super vendita finale, trionfante, in cui l'Inter ne esce addirittura rinforzata e sicura contender per il titolo finale.


L'importante è spendere più possibile per i cartellini dei giocatori, così al bar dello sport possiamo vantarci con gli amici.

15 giorni di trattativa per Florenzi, per esempio, sono una vergogna.
Io avrei offerto 28 milioni più il cartellini di Pobega, perché noi siamo il milannnnnn e non tifiamo per il bilancio


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2021)

Mourinho: buon colpo ma nella rosa manca ancora qualcosa. Ecco perché a noi va bene Pioli.


----------



## David Drills (17 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Premesso che non lo conosco bene, ma se non si scommette su uno che ha fatto più di 100 gol a 23 anni, su chi bisogna farlo?


Ciao Pazzo, è vero che in totale ha fatto più di 100 gol, ma quelli "veri" sono i 30 con il Chelsea in 2 stagioni (18+12). Vale tutti quei soldi? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza, fosse venuto al Milan per quelle cifre non sarei granchè contento


----------

